# Veterans Day 2010 in Photos



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2010)

I felt this collection of pictures are appropriate here. 

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/11/veterans_day_2010.html

:asian: to our honored dead.


----------

